# adding fruit peels to wood?



## buffalohonker (Nov 25, 2013)

I see that Hi Mountain is offering a smoke can which is alder with orange peel.....has anyone mixed fruit peels in with your wood? does it actually give off flavor? is there a special way to do it?


----------



## kc5tpy (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello buffalo .  Welcome.  I see this is only your 2nd post.  Please take some time and swing over to Roll Call and introduce yourself so that we may give you a proper "Hello".  All info you can provide us with such as smoker type, location and so on will help us answer any questions you may have.  As for your question:  I have not tried this.  I am sure someone will be along to offer advice. Good luck.

Danny


----------

